# Foremster and Camster



## carped

Salve a tutti. Devo adattare un episodio di House, il 7 della quinta stagione, The Itch.
Ad un certo punto House, entusiasta dell'intelligenza e della prontezza di Foreman e Cameron, soprattutto rispetto ai "nuovi", dopo che i due hanno suggerito un'ipotesi che lo stuzzica dice:
The "Foremster", and the "Camster", kicking it old school. (Poi, rivolto a Taub) Thank God she's not trying to steal your job."
Nei vari blog che ho girato sono tutti entusiasti di questa battuta, la trovano molto divertente, ma non capisco il riferimento, ammesso che ci sia. 
Qualcuno mi ha detto che in uno show americano usano aggiungere "ster" ai cognomi come presa in giro.
Sono perplesso.
Grazie a prescindere.


----------



## italianov3ro

Negli stati uniti, aggiungiamo "ster" ai nomi e cognomi come un nomignolo. 
Pero`, non deve essere solamente con i cognomi. ma in questo caso, House si referisce con il nome (Cameron) e pure il cognome (Foreman).
Come hai detto, e` usato per prendersi in giro.


----------



## carped

Ti ringrazio, ma in italiano come si può rendere?
O meglio, in italiano non si può rendere, vero?


----------



## italianov3ro

In italiano, penso che si possa renderlo quando uno si dice "Angelina" o "Peppino" invece di Angela o Giuseppe.
scusami, l'italiano non e` la madrelingua


----------



## TimLA

Salve Carpster!



> The "Foremster", and the "Camster", kicking it old school.
> Thank God she's not trying to steal your job.


Probabilmente impossibile traddure in italiano ma proviamo...

Il suffisso "ster" spesso si aggiunga a un nome (o otro sostantivo) per prendere qualcuno in giro, ("giocare con qualcuno")
ma il senso è spesso (quasi sempre) positivo, e - non so se uso la parola in forma giusta - "carino" -
per un parente, un amico, e particolarmente ad una persona con abilità speciale/particolare.
Ma anche potrebbe essere ironico.

Ti do esempi:
Una persona che parla di Michelangelo a Papa Giulia II nel anno 1511:
Yo yo yo! Our Michster has done a fantastic job on that ceiling, eh?
(L'uso di "our" anche indica "carino")

Una persona che parla a Beatrice nel anno 1311:
Oh Beatrice, it looks like Dantster has a thing for you!

Una persona che parla di Garibaldi nel anno 1870:
Giuseppster has done a great job! Italy is now united under one flag!

Nel tuo contesto, non è ironico, ma l'uso dà respetto alle persone.

E la traduzione sarebbe....cosa?....


----------



## carped

Ti ringrazio lo stesso.
Spero che si faccia vivo qualche fan di House.



TimLA said:


> Salve Carpster!
> 
> 
> Probabilmente impossibile traddure in italiano ma proviamo...
> 
> Il suffisso "ster" spesso si aggiunga a un nome (o otro sostantivo) per prendere qualcuno in giro, ("giocare con qualcuno")
> ma il senso è spesso (quasi sempre) positivo, e - non so se uso la parola in forma giusta - "carino" -
> per un parente, un amico, e particolarmente ad una persona con abilità speciale/particolare.
> Ma anche potrebbe essere ironico.
> 
> Ti do esempi:
> Una persona che parla di Michelangelo a Papa Giulia II nel anno 1511:
> Yo yo yo! Our Michster has done a fantastic job on that ceiling, eh?
> (L'uso di "our" anche indica "carino")
> 
> Una persona che parla a Beatrice nel anno 1311:
> Oh Beatrice, it looks like Dantster has a thing for you!
> 
> Una persona che parla di Garibaldi nel anno 1870:
> Giuseppster has done a great job! Italy is now united under one flag!
> 
> Nel tuo contesto, non è ironico, ma l'uso dà respetto alle persone.
> 
> E la traduzione sarebbe....cosa?....


Appunto!
Ma grazie lo stesso anche a te.


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao carped,
mi piace molto Top Gear, uno show della BBC sulle automobili. Richard Hammond è uno dei presentatori, soprannominato "Hamster" (anche un gioco di parole: lui è basso, piccolo come un criceto).


----------



## Danieloid

In italiano non si riesce a fare i diminutivi di Cameron e Foreman, quindi direi qualcosa come "i buoni vecchi Cameron e Foreman", cercando di giocare sulla recitazione, se House, come spesso capita, fa delle facce ironiche o sarcastiche.


----------



## carped

Grazie del suggerimento ma c'è il problema del labiale. Per ora ho ipotizzato, in attesa di qualche colpo di genio, "Foremuccio" e "Cameronina".
Bah?!
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Danieloid

È molto difficile, dipende dalla situazione, e come dicevo, dalla recitazione e dalla mimica di House. Potrebbe essere…


----------



## danalto

carped said:


> Grazie del suggerimento ma c'è il problema del labiale. Per ora ho ipotizzato, in attesa di qualche colpo di genio, "Foremuccio" e "Cameronina".
> Bah?!
> Che ne pensate?


Ciao! 
"Cameronina" non è facile da pronunciare...secondo me, non va.
Prova almeno ad invertirli.
Ma non mi piace...



TimLA said:


> Salve Carpster!
> 
> 
> Probabilmente è impossibile tradurlo in italiano ma proviamo...
> 
> Il suffisso "ster" spesso si aggiunge ad un nome (o ad un altro sostantivo) per prendere qualcuno in giro, ("giocare con qualcuno")
> ma il senso è spesso (quasi sempre) positivo, e - non so se uso la parola in forma giusta - "carino" -
> per un parente, un amico, e particolarmente ad una persona con abilità speciale/particolare.
> Ma potrebbe anche essere ironico.
> 
> Ti faccio degli esempi:
> Una persona che parla di Michelangelo a Papa Giulio II nell'anno 1511:
> Yo yo yo! Our Michster has done a fantastic job on that ceiling, eh?
> (L'uso di "our" anche indica "carino")
> 
> Una persona che parla a Beatrice nell'anno 1311:
> Oh Beatrice, it looks like Dantster has a thing for you!
> 
> Una persona che parla di Garibaldi nell'anno 1870:
> Giuseppster has done a great job! Italy is now united under one flag!
> 
> Nel tuo contesto, non è ironico, ma è una forma di rispetto nei confronti di alcune persone.
> 
> E la traduzione sarebbe....cosa?....


Just some pink correction...


----------



## Danieloid

E cambiare completamente, inventandosi qualcosa come: "i miei ex primi della classe?"


----------



## carped

Intanto non si possono invertire perché mentre pronuncia i nomi si gira verso uno e poi verso l'altra.
Cambiare tutto non mi dispiacerebbe, ma poi si scatenano tutti i fan che non sopportano i cambiamenti e cominciano a scrivere a X a Y e via così. L'ordine di scuderia è attenersi all'originale.
Cameronina non sarà bellissimo, infatti non sono convinto, ma non mi sembra così difficile da pronunciare. 
Cameronuccia è peggio.
Foreman-san e Cameron-san?
Vi ringrazio comunque della buona volontà.


----------



## danalto

carped said:


> Intanto non si possono invertire perché mentre pronuncia i nomi si gira verso uno e poi verso l'altra...
> Vi ringrazio comunque della buona volontà.


Della buona volontà son piene le tombe...! 
Non mi sembra sia già stato detto: "il buon vecchio F...e la cara C"? Una cosa del genere, insomma? Non c'entra, eh?

_(Scusa se vado di corsa ma sto lavorando anche io...eheheh)_


----------



## maxper

Da fan del Dott. House direi che Foremanuccio e Cameronina suonano piuttosto bene rispettando metrica e labiale... anche Cameronuccia a me non spiaceva ma è comunque troppo lungo...
Cameron-san e Foreman-san secondo me in Italia li capisce il 3% della popolazione...

Nel mio gruppo ci storpiavamo i cognomi facendoli finire con la x oppure con la tz per lo stesso motivo...


----------



## Danieloid

Ma sì, voto anch'io per Foremanuccio e Cameronina.


----------



## carped

danalto said:


> Della buona volontà son piene le tombe...!
> Non mi sembra sia già stato detto: "il buon vecchio F...e la cara C"? Una cosa del genere, insomma? Non c'entra, eh?
> 
> _(Scusa se vado di corsa ma sto lavorando anche io...eheheh)_


 
Infatti non c'entra, era la soluzione migliore.


----------



## maxper

A questo punto non rimane che attendere la messa in onda dell'episodio per vedere cosa avrà deciso Carped , oltre alla soddisfazione di aver dato una mano...


----------



## danalto

carped said:


> Infatti non c'entra, era la soluzione migliore.


Prova a giocarci un po', "i miei vecchi / i nostri vecchi / i cari vecchi F. e C"
"il buon F. e la cara C." 

_(e segnala la cosa alla madama direttora, i fans vanno sempre coccolati!)_


----------



## carped

House dice: 
The Formster, ... and the Camster.
E alla velocità della luce.
Hai voglia a giocarci, diventa ventriloquo, lo sai anche tu.
Il buon Sergio dovrà già fare i salti mortali per dire Foremanuccio.
Certo che segnalerò la cosa alla direttora. E non solo a lei.
Grazie.


----------



## Danieloid

Io non vedo particolari problemi a pronunciare "Foremanuccio".


----------



## maxper

carped said:


> House dice:
> The Formster, ... and the Camster.
> E alla velocità della luce.
> Hai voglia a giocarci, diventa ventriloquo, lo sai anche tu.
> Il buon Sergio dovrà già fare i salti mortali per dire Foremanuccio.
> Certo che segnalerò la cosa alla direttora. E non solo a lei.
> Grazie.



Ho presente la velocità di loquela di Lawrie... in bocca al lupo ma ce la può fare...


----------



## Hermocrates

carped said:


> Foreman-san e Cameron-san?



Secondo me meglio evitare la scelta pseudo-nipponica... Intanto -san è un suffisso di rispetto (come dare il titolo "signore"), mentre -ster è un una specie di vezzeggiattivo scherzoso.

Forse la controparte giapponese più vicina all'accezione inglese in questo caso sarebbe -kun (per lui) e -chan (per lei). 

Detto questo, poi, mi sa che il pubblico italiano non coglierebbe il senso di un suffisso giapponese. Per quel che ne so, mi pare che i vari -hime, -san, -chan, -kun vengano eliminati nel doppiaggio italiano degli anime, per cui non credo siano familiari al pubblico.


Rye


----------



## danalto

Confermo, rye.


----------



## Memimao

A prescindere dell'uso che l'AE ne fa del suffisso ...ster oggi, ha una sua origine nell'inglese antico simile al prefisso italiano _capo...(__Teamster, gangster) _potremo dire: Capoforeman/Capessacameron

Non so se va, perché Foreman tradotto letteralmente significa qualcosa come _caposquadra_ già di per sé


----------



## Tom Spinanera

-uccio e -ino sono diminuitivi. -ster non lo è. Quasi l'opposto, specialmente con "the" davanti. Prende l'umorismo dal fatto che è sarcastico.
Il Foremanone e la Cameronaccia.
"Kicking it oldschool" è molto giovanile/musica rap. Se trovi qualcosa che i Pali e Dispari direbbero ce l'hai fatta!


----------



## Hermocrates

Memimao said:


> A prescindere dell'uso che l'AE ne fa del suffisso ...ster oggi, ha una sua origine nell'inglese antico simile al prefisso italiano _capo...(__Teamster, gangster) _potremo dire: Capoforeman/Capessacameron



According to my Oxford Dictionary of English Etymology the suffix -ster was originally simply a suffix added to verb stems and substantives, and it had no particular connotation, except that of referring to a "person". 

But:



> From XVI -ster has been used for comps. having derogative force, as in daubster, gamester, jokester, rhymester, trickster....


It then adds that:



> roadster, teamster and tipster are technical; gangster is a modern (U.S.) coinage (1896)


Apparently -ster is not related to "master".

Rye


----------



## miri

Buona l'idea di Menimao di un prefisso anzichè un suffisso
Forse anche "super" ??


----------



## Tom Spinanera

@ ryenart    The dictionary won't give you a good answer here: this is straight slang.
@ miri        "Super" funziona bene. 

"Mega" anche?


----------



## Danieloid

Mah, mi pareva di aver capito dal primo post di carped, che House è sinceramente e positivamente colpito da ciò che dicono Foreman e Cameron. Forse bisogna andarci piano col sarcasmo? E dire una cosa come: "Grande Foreman! Brava Cameron!"?
E poi: Cos'è "Kicking it old school"? Potrebbe essere: "Ah, la buona _vecchia scuola!_"? Insomma, il tono generale è di approvazione nei confronti dei vecchi collaboratori rispetto agli scipiti novizi?


----------



## Hermocrates

Tom Spinanera said:


> @ ryenart    The dictionary won't give you a good answer here: this is straight slang.



Well, it's an _etymology_ dictionary, so it does help tracking the origins of a term and how it evolved diachronically.  What I am simply saying is that -ster is not _etymologically_ related to "master" (master is a term of Latin origin, -ster is a suffix of Germanic origin) and that this suffix changed its meaning through the centuries. As such it may convey various connotations, not just that of "master" or "well-versed in". 

Besides, slang too falls within the scope of linguistics. Slang is language too, and a particularly prolific facet of it.  (As a matter of fact, the first part of my last Morphopragmatics exam dealt with cockney rhyming slang and the second with suffixes such as -ster, -kins, -ers, and so on... linguistics can turn even colloquialisms into a pedantic matter! )

Rye


----------



## TimLA

Danieloid said:


> Mah, mi pareva di aver capito dal primo post di carped, che House è sinceramente e positivamente colpito da ciò che dicono Foreman e Cameron. Forse bisogna andarci piano col sarcasmo? E dire una cosa come: "Grande Foreman! Brava Cameron!"?
> E poi: Cos'è "Kicking it old school"? Potrebbe essere: "Ah, la buona _vecchia scuola!_"? Insomma, il tono generale è di approvazione nei confronti dei vecchi collaboratori rispetto agli scipiti novizi?


 
Our little Foreman and Cameron are doing it the old way.

????
I nostri Cameruccia e Foruccio sta faccendolo nel modo vecchio!
????


----------



## Tom Spinanera

@ Ryenart

Not sure where "Master" even came into the equation. Maybe I missed a post.

What I meant is: All those dictionary definitions will not help you translate: "Yo Nartser! How's it hangin' in da Cantons?"


----------



## Hermocrates

Tom Spinanera said:


> @ Ryenart
> 
> Not sure where "Master" even came into the equation. Maybe I missed a post.



My bad, actually. You said "capo" and I automatically translated it to "master", assuming that was what you meant. Ok, I figured that out. It was actually Memimao who mentioned "capo" here. My posts were in reply to that and I stand by what I stated earlier. 

Rye


----------



## renminds

I don't think I can really get the meaning of suffix -ster, but I can suggest you these:

- Foremino
- Camerbella

What do you think?

Bye,
Renminds


----------



## carped

Nel ribadire che esistono problemi di labiali e di lunghezza e che quindi Superforeman o Megaforeman non vanno bene, in realtà come ho già detto, House è positivamente colpito dall'intervento dei due.
Tanto è vero che il kicking it old school io lo interpreto "come hai vecchi tempi" o addirittura "la classe non è acqua". Del resto rivolto a Taub gli dice ringrazia il cielo che non vuole fregarti il posto" Sottinteso altrimenti sarebbe suo.
Per cui è giusto  che siano due vezzeggiativi.
Il problema è quali?
Comunque non so come ringraziarvi tutti dell'affettuosa partecipazione.


----------



## Tom Spinanera

@ renminds
Camerbella ha molto dello spirito del'originale.


----------



## Danieloid

carped said:
			
		

> Per cui è giusto  che siano due vezzeggiativi.
> Il problema è quali?


Ecco, allora con il post 30 avevo capito giusto. Se di vezzeggiativo si deve trattare, rivoto per Foremanuccio e Cameronina, o Foremanino e Cameronuccia. Ma siamo certi che un vezzeggiativo non suoni come una presa per i fondelli?


----------



## carped

Infatti, Danieloid, secondo me il senso è quello.
Comunque quando parla House la presa per i fondelli è automatica.


----------



## Tom Spinanera

carped said:


> Comunque non so come ringraziarvi tutti dell'affettuosa partecipazione.



Scherzi? È bellissimo tentare di aiutare in questo caso. Seguo House (in Inglese) e mi sono spesso chiesto quale poveraccio avesse l'arduo compito di tradurre i testi in Italiano. 

Much of Hat! You yes that you are in leg!


----------



## Memimao

Sarò fuori tema ma mi sono domandato perché la versione italiana abbia voluto esprimere M.D. come Medical Division invece come _Medicinae Doctor_


----------



## renminds

carped said:


> Tanto è vero che il kicking it old school io lo interpreto "come hai vecchi tempi" o addirittura "la classe non è acqua". Del resto rivolto a Taub gli dice ringrazia il cielo che non vuole fregarti il posto" Sottinteso altrimenti sarebbe suo.



Just now I thought that "kicking it old school" could be "vada per la vecchia scuola/guardia".



carped said:


> Comunque non so come ringraziarvi tutti dell'affettuosa partecipazione.



It's a pleasure. Your question is tickling. 



Tom Spinanera said:


> @ renminds
> Camerbella ha molto dello spirito del*l*'originale.



I'm glad it is not far from the original.

Bye,
Renminds


----------



## carped

Memimao said:


> Sarò fuori tema ma mi sono domandato perché la versione italiana abbia voluto esprimere M.D. come Medical Division invece come _Medicinae Doctor_


Non ne ho idea. E' stato deciso dall'emittente.


----------



## danalto

Memimao said:


> Sarò fuori tema ma mi sono domandato perché la versione italiana abbia voluto esprimere M.D. come Medical Division invece come _Medicinae Doctor_


Perché forse qualcuno ha bisogno di imparare qualcosa che evidentemente non sa?

_(scusate l'OT, ma non ho saputo resistere...)_ (dopotutto è Natale...siate tutti più buoni)


----------



## carped

danalto said:


> Perché forse qualcuno ha bisogno di imparare qualcosa che evidentemente non sa?
> 
> _(scusate l'OT, ma non ho saputo resistere...)_ (dopotutto è Natale...siate tutti più buoni)


----------



## maxper

maxper said:


> Ho presente la velocità di loquela di Lawrie... in bocca al lupo ma ce la può fare...



se non erro ho sentito proprio pochi minuti fa nel promo della puntata di stasera che alla fine gli ha fatto dire foremuccio e cameronina....
vorrà dire che guarderò la puntata stasera... 
farà piacere ai molti che hanno contribuito...


----------

